# Thurnby Tunnel Leicester Oct09



## diehardlove (Nov 4, 2009)

got to say i nearly did not post this as the pics are not very good quality and not many of them but i was having camera trouble
and decided after seeing the tent in the tunnel that it was too weird not to post

all credit to losttom for the info and taking me there

this tunnel is in scraptoft leicester its run is 500 yards so i am told but has been back filled at the other entrance,as you go about 200 yards into the tunnel it is full of soil but i think this is because the vents was originally going through a field and the farmer has destroyed the vent and filled the whole in with soil as i cant see it being back filled for 300 yards
this is all info that ive been told so if its wrong please correct me








a tent all by itself in the tunnel with a fire next to it


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Good set of snaps here.

Does anyone know what the bridge like structure is in the last two pics? -it looks too low to be a foot bridge (with the cross-bracings)


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 5, 2009)

I believe its an Aqueduct L.B.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 5, 2009)

Diehard is this also known as Square Spinney Tunnel?


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 5, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Diehard is this also known as Square Spinney Tunnel?



yes its known by alot of names locally,but think the proper name is square spinney,scraptoft and thurnby is just the location but what alot of the locals know it as
your spot on its a aquaduc but the water has been redirected


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 5, 2009)

Diehard would I also be correct to assume that this part of the Old Great Northern and L.N.W.R Railway which also has the Viaduct near John O Gaunts?


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 6, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Diehard would I also be correct to assume that this part of the Old Great Northern and L.N.W.R Railway which also has the Viaduct near John O Gaunts?



The part of the line pictured here is on the Tilton to Leicester railway which was soley GNR built. It ran from Leicester Belgrave Road to Marefield Junction, where it then joined onto the GN&LNW joint railway.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 6, 2009)

Goldie87 said:


> The part of the line pictured here is on the Tilton to Leicester railway which was soley GNR built. It ran from Leicester Belgrave Road to Marefield Junction, where it then joined onto the GN&LNW joint railway.



Ah Yes , thanks for the Heads Up Goldie! You did this Tunnel first time around yeah?


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 6, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Ah Yes , thanks for the Heads Up Goldie! You did this Tunnel first time around yeah?



Yeah I think I posted the first report on here, though Mr Sam had been before. It was his great uncle that filled the other end in.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 6, 2009)

Excellent Steff Goldie. I am really wanting to walk out onto that Viaduct. Is access easy? and is it close to a Large Junction?


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 6, 2009)

I cant remember that much tbh, we were on the way back from somewhere else. We just parked up and cut across a field to it.


----------

